# Fishing in Korea



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

OK all you web surfers help me find some info on surf fishing in Korea. I have tried several times and only found stuff on Fly fishing on its in Korean.

I will be leaving on Tuesday and wont be back for a year with a 30 day break in the fall. So tomorrow I will be at SPSP for my last spring trip, hopefully I can land one more cow.

See ya all in the fall and look out Choptank.

Mike


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Mike,

Let me make a couple of call tomorrow and see what I can get for you. Got a couple of friends over there and a couple that just came back.


----------



## Jaefish (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm Korean. So, I can help you, if you are limited by langauge for finding web information written by korean.
As I know, because in the water of Korean sea there is no big game fish like striper or blue, dominant fishing method is float fishing. It is very similar with fresh water crappie fishing in US, but much more complex and using havier tackles.
Though, we Korean do similar fishing with "surf fishing", but still it is not good enough you to enjoy it because of its low productivity.
If you have any more question, post it. I will reply.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Ah....Gool ol' Korea,,eh...

Most of fishing done in korea is by hardcore fishermen..I mean if you really wanna catch huge species in korea...forget it...if you wanna go on some nice sightseeing and do some fishing as fun....that's a different story... Try to go on yahoo.co.kr or msn.co.kr and try to fine some korean website that also provide an english text for foreigners.. I say your best bet is goto this southern most island called "JEJUDO" and take one of those boat which takes you out on small island loaded with jagged rocks....fishing can be great there sometimes but that place will make Indian River Inlet on storm looks silly...be careful if you decise to go...it's very common for fisherman to drown out there.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Tell me your lieing, there must be something big to target over there. I will only be doing C&R there.


----------



## Jaefish (Jul 1, 2002)

He is right. There is no big or aggresive one in inshore water. But we have freshwater bass in lake and river. If you can lent a boat, you can enjoy that.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Axion...You've got to check out this site. In the search section just type fishing. Did you know that you can catch croaker in Korea along with cod and sea bass? You jost have to wade through it. There's also sporting goods stores in Seoul that carry fishing tackle. web page. Where in Korea will you be stationed? I spent 13 months in Kimpo. Good luck and post from over there.

Catman.
_fishing_


----------

